# where is the D2 update.zip?



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I need it for my phone that is not activated. Others will need it for other reasons. A pr-rooted build and what not. Will someone please post it already. I know its only been out since yesterday but everything else gets loaded as a leak, up to a week before the official release.


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

D2 GB update.zip <<<<NOW WORKING


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes!!! Thank you CBlaze!:money:


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

Enjoy  Its root-able as well


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Its just a clockworkmod update, but thanks!


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow tottaly didn't even think that the update.zip wasn't the GB update. Silly me. I'm sorry. Ill hunt it down for you. Its in the CM7GB thread some where.


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

http://db.tt/WKVllE3 ok found it!


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

For some reason I needed to run the sbf again. After I did, my data was still in place, execpt root. (root was added after finding I couldn't get system updates to work) I just wanted to get it working so I could sell it. After the second sbf the system update button was back on....? After accepting moto user agreement, it closed, no message, no error, relaunching did the same, quickly closed. I unplugged the usb cable and system updates was off again..? I thought, reboot, wipe data, that will fix it. I boot stock recovery and remembered the file I got from here... all's GB now :grin3: wiped data and I got a clean, updated D2. Thanks again CBlaze.

I been using Liquid GB ROM's on D1, D2, and would never have found that in the CM7GB thread! You saved me another 3 days of searching! Dink 2 and DX update.zip is all that was coming up on Google damn it.


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

You got it! I learnt something as well, I didn't know CWR overwrote update.zip when you updated recoverys. And I now fixed my first link with the correct one.  If your phone isn't activated you wouldn't able to pull the update. I tried after sbfing and bypassing the activation screen by taping the four corners once starting at the top left then,right, bottom right, bottom left. I realized id would have to activate to get the OTA


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

CBlaze said:


> You got it! I learnt something as well, I didn't know CWR overwrote update.zip when you updated recoverys. And I now fixed my first link with the correct one.  If your phone isn't activated you wouldn't able to pull the update. I tried after sbfing and bypassing the activation screen by taping the four corners once starting at the top left then,right, bottom right, bottom left. I realized id would have to activate to get the OTA


put it on wifi and itll ask you to create a motorola support acct or something like that. Do that and you can get them even with it unactivated (tested on my pro and it works).


----------



## thedude79 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble installing this. I recently factory reset my phone so I was clean and unrooted with all the apps unfrozen. OTA update kept failing, so I found this thread and tried to install the update file provided above. I keep getting this error message. Any ideas? I have factory reset the phone and tried both OTA update and the method above again this morning, and both failed again.
View attachment 2110


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Try to sbf the phone. Then install from the sd.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It sounds like your zip file might be damaged. It's failing what is essentially a hash check against itself.


----------



## thedude79 (Sep 7, 2011)

My phone bricked shortly after that. I hadn't noticed that the battery had stopped taking a charge and it quit in the middle of an install. Had to use the ubuntu method of flashing to get it back to life, nothing else worked. And it had to be an ubuntu install on windows, the vmware install on my OSX macbook did not work. So if you bricked your phone and are stuck in the bootloader screen with the corrupt data error, the ubuntu method is the only one I found that works. Now I have the gingerbread update and all is well, back from the dead.


----------

